# Fritz!Box 3131 USB Festplatte anschliessen



## marcel2010 (6. Oktober 2012)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe die Fritz!Box 3131. Nun möchte ich gerne ein Speichermedium anschliessen. Mit einem USB Stick klappt das wunderbar. Nur wird leider meine Externe Festplatte von der Box gar nicht erst erkannt. Ist ein etwas älteres Modell muss ich dazu sagen. Meine Frage ist nun, ob das an der Platte bzw am Gehäuse liegt oder ob die Box generell mit Externen Festplatten nicht klarkommt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ???

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## Gast20190124 (6. Oktober 2012)

Wie passend. Hab selber gerade ein NAS eingerichtet. Vllt hilf dir folgende Anleitung

USB-Speicher für Speicher (NAS) einrichten | FRITZ!Box 3270 | AVM-SKB


----------



## marcel2010 (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Beschreibung ist sehr gut. Nur leider ist sie für eine andere Fritz!Box. 

Ich habe mir das Ganze nochmal genauer angesehen und unter Ereignisse folgende Fehlermeldung gefunden:

06.10.12 20:17:31 Der  USB-Massenspeicher 5 enthält kein unterstütztes Dateisystem oder hat  eine ungültige Partitionstabelle. (Das Gerät hat den folgenden Typ:  0409:0056)

Daran wird es wahrscheinlich liegen. Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag ????

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## norse (7. Oktober 2012)

wie hast du die festplatte denn formatiert?


----------



## Gast20190124 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab meine NTFS formatiert. Ich dachte die Beschreibung lässt sich leicht auf eine andere Box übvertragen.


----------



## marcel2010 (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Beschreibung lässt sich nur teilweise auf meine FritzBox übertragen, da meine schon etwas älter ist und nicht alle Funktionen bietet (Expertenansicht ist aber aktiviert !!!)

Ich habe den Fehler aber gefunden befürchte ich. Ich habe mir die Beschreibung der FritzBox 3131 angesehen und darin steht, dass nur Festplatten funktionieren, die mit FAT oder FAT32 formatiert wurden. Die Externe ist aber NTFS formatiert. Schätze das wird das Problem sein !!! 

Trotzdem danke für alle Mühen

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## norse (7. Oktober 2012)

so einfach ist das 

kannst ja mal testweiser exFAT probieren! dann koönnnen wenigstens datein größer als 4gb drauf


----------



## marcel2010 (7. Oktober 2012)

Das habe ich schon versucht. Das geht leider auch nicht. Nun habe ich sie auf FAT32 formatiert. Und siehe da, es funktioniert !!!!!!! 

Wie groß dürfen nun die Datein maximal sein ????


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei Fat32 beträgt die Grenze 4GB. Größer kann eine einzelne Datei nicht sein.


----------



## marcel2010 (7. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, danke für die Info. 

Weiss auch jemand, wie man das regeln kann, dass die Platte in den StandBy Modus geht??? Also, damit man nicht immer hinlatschen und einschalten muss. Und dauerhaft anbleiben sollte die Platte auch nicht. Kann man das über USB überhaupt regeln oder geht das nur mit NAS ????


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

Das geht nur über einen Energiesparmodus. Wenn die Fritz Box sowas nicht hat geht es nicht.
Hast du eine 2,5 Zoll oder 3,5 Zoll HDD angeschlossen?


----------



## marcel2010 (7. Oktober 2012)

3,5 Zoll. 

Und die Fritz Box kann das nicht. Dafür ist die zu alt. Firmeware ist zwar die neueste drauf aber die ist auch schon von 2008. Ich werde morgen mal beim Provider anrufen. Ich meine nämlich, dass man alle 2 Jahre das Recht auf einen neuen Router hat. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Gast20190124 (7. Oktober 2012)

Das kann Vor- und Nachteile haben. Ab und An geben die einen in der Software beschnittene Router. Frag vorher nach. Eventl lohnt es sich selber einen neuen zu kaufen.


----------

